# SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thread



## LongHairDreams (Jul 17, 2008)

I want to see some beautiful relaxed heads too. Post them pics ladies!!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

bump bumpin' bumping


----------



## littlefastcar (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

BUMPING!!

I wanna see some, too!!


----------



## remnant (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I wanna see too


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Deleated.....


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I'll go first I'm not scared!!! I love my hair relaxer (Mizani Butter Blends)






















all relaxed baby......


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Thank you Manushka....lookin' good girl!!


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Great thread! 

Manushka your hair is the bomb girl!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

It looks good ..

I don't know about postin random pics because it seems like everytime I see a nice, lush, thick straight head of hair, I find out they're naturalerplexed


----------



## Desert Skye (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Here is an old picture of mine:


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



glossyxlipz said:


> Here is an old picture of mine:


 
WOW!!!! I'm speechless! This is very healthy and look at that shine!!!!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



glossyxlipz said:


> Here is an old picture of mine:


 
It's gorgeousssssss! Are you still relaxed? I love that color!


----------



## Desert Skye (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



KelleCarter said:


> It's gorgeousssssss! Are you still relaxed? I love that color!



Thanks guys. Oh yeah I am still relaxed and will be for a long time. Its not looking to shiny anymore because of summer and work. I just have no time to give it the TLC I used to


----------



## Desert Skye (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Manushka said:


> WOW!!!! I'm speechless! This is very healthy and look at that shine!!!!



Aw thank you. You and your hair are very pretty too.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Aw, man, just 2 picture posts?!? Come on, ya'll, I know ya'll floss more than that!


----------



## berry87 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Beautiful Ladies!!!!  

Keep Em Coming!!!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

yeah i want to see more.  by the way both of you guys have beautiful hair.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Beautiful heads of hair on two gorgeous ladies!!


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



sandyrabbit said:


> yeah i want to see more. by the way both of you guys have beautiful hair.


 
I want to see some of your pics girl!!! Look at that length!!!!


----------



## TayMac (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*






This is a recent one.


----------



## Magnolia85 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Not the best shot but....






I have been self relaxing since last august with ORS Regular. I use mostly all ORS products.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



TayMac said:


> This is a recent one.


 

Great length!!!! Evreyone has great length!!! I need my hair to grow...........


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Magnolia85 said:


> Not the best shot but....
> 
> I have been self relaxing since last august with ORS Regular. I use mostly all ORS products.


 

How do you like the ORS Regular relaxer??? Your hair looks real strong and healthy!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

My old siggy pic (this is my nephew BTW). I loved my hair in this pic


Length shot from last year:



ETA: My fav pic...I used Caruso rollers


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Beautiful hair ladies!!!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Love this girl's color!!


----------



## Magnolia85 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Manushka said:


> How do you like the ORS Regular relaxer??? Your hair looks real strong and healthy!


 

Thanks I like it a lot. Its not as harsh as other relaxers in my opinion. I feel that it does not burn as fast, especially when I have scratched my scalp the day before. 
The worst relaxer I ever had was the pink oil relaxer


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Found this one on ivillage


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



TayMac said:


> This is a recent one.


 


Magnolia85 said:


> Not the best shot but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


qtslim83 said:


> My old siggy pic (this is my nephew BTW). I loved my hair in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


brittanynic16 said:


> Love this girl's color!!


 


brittanynic16 said:


> Found this one on ivillage


 

Gorgeous, all of them!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

This is the best I could do...


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Relaxed with ORS no lye 3x a year and loving it!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

OMGosh OP, don't you know some of us are fighting the creamy crack syndrome. Now look what you did...the temptation is back...time to start fighting it all over again.

Anyway...here are some pics from when I was relaxed


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Looking good ladies!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Great thread! Beautiful pictures!


Manushka said:


> I'll go first I'm not scared!!! I love my hair crack (Mizani Butter Blends)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



glossyxlipz said:


> Thanks guys. Oh yeah I am still relaxed and will be for a long time. Its not looking to shiny anymore because of summer and work. I just have no time to give it the TLC I used to


 
Your hair is gorgeous

Let me run out this thread, b/4 I put some creamy crack on

Just kidding, but you ladies have beautiful hair!


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*











I figured I may as well post some pics of my hair, lol

P.S. Forgive the fact that I put a lot of oil in my hair in one pic , please


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Tracey Edmonds





Jada





Laila Ali


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

^^^ Isn't Jada Pinkett natural?????


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



qtslim83 said:


> My old siggy pic (this is my nephew BTW).  I loved my hair in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Caruso pic is fiyah!!!!!!!!!
What did you do?Everytime i used mine,my hair came out poofy
I took them back,but i'll gte me some more steam rollers if my ish looked like that


----------



## Ediese (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Oh Lawd what are you all trying to do to me?! Beautiful hair ladies...I can reminisce.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Cleve_gryl said:


> Relaxed with ORS no lye 3x a year and loving it!!


 
Gorgeous hair ! Love the even ends and the length.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



NewYorkgyrl said:


> ^^^ Isn't Jada Pinkett natural?????


 
I'm pretty sure she is ..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

OP....THIS ISN'T FAIR....

J/K....I love looking at all the pics...beautiful heads of hair!

Come one...there are more, I know where you are....


----------



## GodsGrace (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

June 2007





June 2008


----------



## lunabelle (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

May 2008


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

luvin' this thread!


----------



## GodsGrace (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



crimsonvixen said:


> May 2008


----------



## lunabelle (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



glossyxlipz said:


> Here is an old picture of mine:


 
*Beautiful hair!!! It's so shiny, looks really healthy!!*


----------



## missvi (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

...............................


----------



## Junonia (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Deleted.....


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Ladies - Indeed Inspirational!!!! Such Beautiful Relaxed Hair....!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I NEED MORE PICS.....
Ya'll can do better than that. 

Some seriously beautiful hair in here....


----------



## remnant (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Ineedhair said:


> My favorite hair pics


 

Your hair is so pretty


----------



## Junonia (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



soun said:


> Your hair is so pretty


 
Thank you Soun!


----------



## TG2000 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Here are my pics!   The first three pics is my hair flat-ironed and the last pic is a dominican doobie.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



NewYorkgyrl said:


> ^^^ Isn't Jada Pinkett natural?????


 
oooooo . That shows you what i know.....


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Sleekandbouncey





Thanks for your donation


----------



## fluffylocks (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Aaaw man, beautiful hair in here...

I dont want to post anyones pictures and have them mad  But Macherie, CandyC, Sistaslick, Sylver....All BEAUTIFUL relaxed hair.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

These are two of my favorite styles:


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Well mine is not all long and luscious like some of the other ladies, but here ya go:


----------



## Magnolia85 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



HAIRapy said:


> Well mine is not all long and luscious like some of the other ladies, but here ya go:



Your hair is gorgeous girl!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Magnolia85 said:


> Your hair is gorgeous girl!


 awww, thanks


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I'm glad this thread was started.  Everyone's hair is so beautiful and healthy looking.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



bermudabeauty said:


> These are two of my favorite styles:
> 
> View attachment 15339
> 
> ...


 
You are such a cutie, very pretty pics!




HAIRapy said:


> Well mine is not all long and luscious like some of the other ladies, but here ya go:


 
Girl hursh! Your hair is lovely.


----------



## tocktick (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Cleve_gryl said:


> Relaxed with ORS no lye 3x a year and loving it!!



your hair is lovely!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

deleted...


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

[URL=http://hotimg16.fotki.com/p/a/208_114/192_65/DSCN0078.jpg] [IMG]http://hotimg16.fotki.com/a/208_114/192_65/DSCN0078-th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

This was taken back when I was relaxed.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



hopeful said:


> You are such a cutie, very pretty pics!
> 
> Thank you so much that is very sweet of you to say.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Here are a few from a rollerset I did last year sometime. Sorry about the flash.


----------



## MysteryMe (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



PinkPebbles said:


> Ladies - Indeed Inspirational!!!! Such Beautiful Relaxed Hair....!


 
I agree, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## niptuck (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Now that's what I'm talking about. Awesome hair ladies!!!


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



hopeful said:


> You are such a cutie, very pretty pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx!


----------



## Te'TahHead (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

This thread is so motivating.


----------



## lunabelle (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



tallglass2000 said:


> Here are my pics! The first three pics is my hair flat-ironed and the last pic is a dominican doobie.


 Your hair is beautiful! Really healthy looking. How do you get it sooo black? I absolutely love black hair.


----------



## Extremus (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



glossyxlipz said:


> Here is an old picture of mine:





qtslim83 said:


> My old siggy pic (this is my nephew BTW).  I loved my hair in this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GodsGrace said:


> June 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...





crimsonvixen said:


> May 2008





missvi said:


> 2007






MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here are a few from a rollerset I did last year sometime. Sorry about the flash.




DAMMMNNN!!! 
Yaw lengths are killin me!  Sooooo jealous!! 



HAIRapy said:


> Well mine is not all long and luscious like some of the other ladies, but here ya go:



It's still very pretty 



fluffylocks said:


> Aaaw man, beautiful hair in here...
> 
> * I dont want to post anyones pictures and have them mad*  But Macherie, CandyC, Sistaslick, Sylver....All BEAUTIFUL relaxed hair.



I know right, I still want to see tho


----------



## cmesweet (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Wow! Everyone's hair looks so beautiful. I never see relaxed hair that looks like this in my area


----------



## GeauXavi (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I hope my hair looks like yours when it grows up



MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here are a few from a rollerset I did last year sometime. Sorry about the flash.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

those are some pretty heads of hair

will post when my hair grows some more


----------



## TG2000 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



crimsonvixen said:


> Your hair is beautiful! Really healthy looking. How do you get it sooo black? I absolutely love black hair.


 
Thanks for the compliment!   I usually mix a jet black cellophane or semi permanent color with John Freida's Clear Glaze once a month.  Not sure if that is a good practice for everyone, but it sure has worked for me for 2 years without any setbacks!


----------



## PinkPeony (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Beautiful hair ladies!!!


----------



## la flaca (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Last year experiments!!!! LOL


----------



## Duff (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



la flaca said:


> Last year experiments!!!! LOL


beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



la flaca said:


> Last year experiments!!!! LOL


 
Gorgeous! How'd you achieve this style?


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

*How long do you ladies stretch for, BTW?

*


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



bravenewgirl87 said:


> *How long do you ladies stretch for, BTW?*


My last stretch was 16 weeks.   That's about all I can do.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

*sneaks in* 






*sneaks back out*


----------



## Nella (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

All of you have beautiful heads of hair. Keep up the good work!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



glossyxlipz said:


> Here is an old picture of mine:


omg. never would i ever go natural if i had hair like that.


----------



## la flaca (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



KelleCarter said:


> Gorgeous! How'd you achieve this style?


 
Well. I don't recall everything I did back there, but I've been doing this for a while and the main things are:

1. Start with wet/damp hair 
2. I did a bunch of double twists
3. Moisturizer &* KeraCare Foam* Wrap 
4. little plastic rollers (for ends)
5. Hair *must* be completly dried before you untwist it.


----------



## la flaca (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Duff said:


> beautiful!!!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



la flaca said:


> Last year experiments!!!! LOL


 
Girl....you know I missed these pics!

This is what I'm talking about.....right here!

All these heads are beautiful.....wow!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



JustKiya said:


> *sneaks in*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok...this pic done it for me....I'm going to relax my hair and it's all JustKiya's fault..................
















yep...your fault missy

J/K...I'm not, just wanted to say that


----------



## ekomba (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



la flaca said:


> Last year experiments!!!! LOL



wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww la flaca i'm in loooooooooooove with your hair!!! unbelievable it s so beautiful keep it up!!! the length, the shine and it s so thick!!!


----------



## tricie (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Ok, so I'm not rocking the length like some of the other  pictures I've seen (and they are *GORGEOUS*, BTW), but here's what I've got; relaxed and lovin' it!


----------



## Extremus (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

FLAWLESS! 



la flaca said:


> Last year experiments!!!! LOL


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

This is some serious hair porn lol


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



la flaca said:


> Well. I don't recall everything I did back there, but I've been doing this for a while and the main things are:
> 
> 1. Start with wet/damp hair
> 2. I did a bunch of double twists
> ...


 
Oh, okay! Thanks so much!


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



la flaca said:


> Last year experiments!!!! LOL



Gorgeous!  I love how shiny and healthy your hair is!


----------



## MonPetite (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Oh. My. Gosh.

Such hair. Run naps run! I'm 'bouts to do somethin' to you!


On a more serious note, lovely hair ladies!


----------



## deafprincess2007 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*








I love her color and her relaxed curly hair ahhhhh......


----------



## Lorraine S (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I don't have a pic right now but here is a video of my hair 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1bIHMpCrKA


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



bravenewgirl87 said:


> *How long do you ladies stretch for, BTW?*


About every 12 weeks.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Nice video, thanks for posting.



Lorraine S said:


> I don't have a pic right now but here is a video of my hair
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1bIHMpCrKA


----------



## Lorraine S (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

your welcome..I need to get updated pics of my hair growth..


----------



## cecilie (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



glossyxlipz said:


> Here is an old picture of mine:


 
Waow, amazing .


----------



## cecilie (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



sandyrabbit said:


> yeah i want to see more. by the way both of you guys have beautiful hair.


 
Beutiful hair keep the good work .


----------



## A856 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



la flaca said:


> Well. I don't recall everything I did back there, but I've been doing this for a while and the main things are:
> 
> 1. Start with wet/damp hair
> 2.* I did a bunch of double twists*
> ...


 
how do you do double twists???

That is HOT!!! I love the color too!

i'm copying as soon as i learn double twists


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Oh my gosh, everyone's hair looks so beautiful.  I can't wait till my next wash and rollerset so I can post my pic.  You guys are making me want to get a black rinse.


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



GodsGrace said:


> June 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


crimsonvixen said:


> May 2008


 


tallglass2000 said:


> Here are my pics! The first three pics is my hair flat-ironed and the last pic is a dominican doobie.


 


LongHairDreams said:


> Sleekandbouncey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


bermudabeauty said:


> These are two of my favorite styles:
> 
> View attachment 15339
> 
> ...


 


HAIRapy said:


> Well mine is not all long and luscious like some of the other ladies, but here ya go:


 


MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Here are a few from a rollerset I did last year sometime. Sorry about the flash.


 


la flaca said:


> Last year experiments!!!! LOL


 
Just Amazing!!! I forgot to come back to this thread! Everyone's hair is gorgeous! I still need mine to GROW!!!!!


----------



## Sui Topi (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

sigh....I need to get out of this thread. You guys are going to cause me to go for a walk in the ethnic hair care isle next time I'm in walmart. Looking good ladies!


----------



## Duff (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

more relaxed head pics, please...


----------



## talata (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Resurrecting this thread


----------



## peppers01 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

This is my fav style









This is an updo done with flexirods and pinned up


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I'm so jealous..


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Magnolia85 said:


> Not the best shot but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely beautiful......... **sigh**


----------



## HAIRapy (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I'm glad this thread was bumped. I love seeing healthy relaxed heads of hair. Gorgeous!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Relaxed (tex), Hawaiian Silky No Base (Lye) Mild...


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Here's a few i found on essence.com that i love!!!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



trendsetta25 said:


> Here's a few i found on essence.com that i love!!!!!


 
This is beautiful!


----------



## puddin (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

here is me last April... relaxed and proud of it!


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

This is about 3-4 weeks ago


----------



## Solitude (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

[SIZE=-1]Well, my hair is not as long and luscious as some of you ladies, but it's healthy. My hair has been relaxed for years, but I cut off the damage & started my hair journey at Chin Length back in July of '08. 
_










_Both pics are from a Dominican Blowout in January
[/SIZE]


----------



## msa (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

bumping some more!


----------



## Taina (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Here i put some of my pics when i was relaxed. I always loved short hair. SOOORRRYY the i resize the, but the first one still so big


----------



## Taina (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Others pictures of me


----------



## ccd (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Have to get back to pampering my hair but.....here's some


Thinking of doing a black rinse and some EVOO treatments to recover from the air drying buns I've done this summer


----------



## msa (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*


----------



## kami11213 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Beautiful hair ladies


----------



## Odd One (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Needs more pictures.. I need a fix... QUICK! lol


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

bumping this


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I like my bun over there<<<<<<<  I am relaxed.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*


----------



## Zawaj (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

bumping


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I'll post, my best pics.....


----------



## exoticmommie (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I just shared some pics, I will share again, my hair isn't the longest, but I hope for it to be soon...














The last two our blurry because I got avocado oil on the camera somehow before giving it to my DH.


----------



## xcuzememiss (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Well I think my avatar can qualify. I can't post over pics from my iPhone


----------



## Junebug D (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I bookmarked a lot of them when I decided to relax. Apologies if any of these have been posted already, i think they all have gorgeous hair. I wouldn't feel right posting their pictures though, so go look for yourself. 

Traycee
Charmtreese
Sherylstresses
MeninaPreta
Prospurr4
Reecie
Lovelili
Vestaluv
Sylver2
prettyfaceanb
Fotki: Blakpearl
Fotki: Cheveux
Fotki: KBAW
Fotki: Khandi
Fotki: cheeks87
Fotki: Hairdrama08
Fotki: Special83
Fotki: msshic


----------



## gissellr78 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

My siggy is from september


----------



## Desarae (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

^^^Gissellr78 your siggy is my ultimate goal!!!!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*





Also, my pic in my siggy was when I was relaxing my hair.

After this thread I'm really thinking about going back to it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Alright....i see how it is....wait til i get my touchup!!


----------



## Lovestyr (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Very nice thread.


----------



## Kellum (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



shan_2001 said:


> I bookmarked a lot of them when I decided to relax. Apologies if any of these have been posted already, i think they all have gorgeous hair. I wouldn't feel right posting their pictures though, so go look for yourself.
> 
> Traycee
> Charmtreese
> ...



OMG that's my fotki!!!!!:bouncegreWoo Hoo!! 
 I don't have any recent length shots since I'm hiding my hair, but I will have some in Dec. 

Here some other pics.

Braid out with tight curls on the ends





Same braid out after it fell later on; i loved it





Loose braid out after henna





Bantu knot out


----------



## Zawaj (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

^^ love the braid out!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Man, I forgot about this thread. I think that's a good thing 

kami11213 i can't belieeeeeve you came in here and didn't post pictures. i still remember that one thread about that braidout, girl!


----------



## LatterGlory (Oct 29, 2009)

*________________*

..........


----------



## kiarai (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

What a great thread!! So inspirational


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

This lady was one of my inspirations when I joined the board.

Loveya4eva has extraordinary hair.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

My pic is in my siggy.


----------



## kitamay (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Kellum said:


> OMG that's my fotki!!!!!:bouncegreWoo Hoo!!
> I don't have any recent length shots since I'm hiding my hair, but I will have some in Dec.
> 
> Here some other pics.
> ...


 I love your bantu knot out! How did you do it?


----------



## Chevelure618 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

This is from last year but I lost my camera and have to get a new one.  My hair looks different now...much fuller from an S pattern texlax and had a V put in the back instead of a U


----------



## MissNadia (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I love this thread!! So much inspiration. My photos are in my siggy.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Woo hoo, there are some beautiful heads of hair up in here. Subscribing...


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I love this thread...very inspirational..


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Braid out ponytail 

Beach waves with small rollers 

Beach waves after Houston humidity 

August 2009


----------



## Kellum (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



kitamay said:


> I love your bantu knot out! How did you do it?



Thanks, here's the thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=359899

Everyone's hair looks great!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Here are some of my pics:



























*WHERE MY HAIR IS NOW BECAUSE OF MY TRANSITION TO TEXLAXED HAIR:-*





I hope this thread is around in another year or 2 so I can update again.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Since some of us have to go to the vault.. here are some pictures of me back in the day with relaxed hair


----------



## Kellum (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



BostonMaria said:


> Since some of us have to go to the vault.. here are some pictures of me back in the day with relaxed hair



BostonMaria your relaxed hair was pretty, but your natural hair is gorgeous.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Kellum said:


> BostonMaria your relaxed hair was pretty, but your natural hair is gorgeous.



Thank you! I prefer my natural hair over relaxed. Looking back, I can definitely tell that my hair was over processed.  If I could go back in time I would have either transitioned or been a DIY'er with relaxers.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



BostonMaria said:


> Since some of us have to go to the vault.. here are some pictures of me back in the day with relaxed hair


 


Kellum said:


> BostonMaria your relaxed hair was pretty, but your natural hair is gorgeous.


 
I agree with Kellum BM, your natural hair is gorgeous. You are absolutely glowing with it!


----------



## HAIRapy (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I am in need of a touch-up, but here are a few pics of my hair. 



















This is a low side bun in the back and curly on the side.


----------



## candiel (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

love the pics!!

Here are mine from when I was BSL, before I BC when I was transitioning. I am APL now and hope to be back here by June 2010.


----------



## spinspinshuga (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Gah, I'm considering transition attempt #2 and then I come across this thread... Now I'm torn.


----------



## newbiemom (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Everyones hair is sooo beautiful. I am in hair heaven.


----------



## newbiemom (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



KhandiB said:


> This is about 3-4 weeks ago


  Well you and you hair are gorgeous but when I saw your son (im assuming) I did a double take he looks like my boys. Adorable.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Wow. Simply too beautiful for words. Great thread!


----------



## shandaw (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Beautiful hair ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I cant believe I havent posted in this thread yet...anyway...Relaxed and proud...


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Aww, thanks! And yep that’s my  mini me 
What I think is hilarious when I look at pics of my hair, I Bigen’d my hair last summer (Oriental Black) , and I see so much brown, either my hair has grown ridiculously since then or it didn’t take, lol



newbiemom said:


> Well you and you hair are gorgeous but when I saw your son (im assuming) I did a double take he looks like my boys. Adorable.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



newbiemom said:


> Everyones hair is sooo beautiful. I am in hair heaven.


 
Girl newbiemom, you and me both...I mean WOW, these relaxed heads of hair are LOVELY!


----------



## dream13 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

^ Gorgeous!


----------



## Embyra (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

yay so this is where the relaxed heads are....putting kettle on ready to enjoy these pics


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Had to dig these up....every single picture is _really_ old...





still relaxed, "crimped"/fake braid out hair, red spray dye






unintentionally stretching here, obviously i'm several months post, airdried, no product






























fresh touch-up and major cut

ETA: I texlax now instead of relax 100%...


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*


----------



## Teja (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

BUMPING MOREEEEEE PICSSS


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Mine is not the greatest, but here it is.


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



Manushka said:


> I'll go first I'm not scared!!! I love my hair relaxer (Mizani Butter Blends)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You remind me sooo much of Letoya Luckett in this pic..Your very pretty!


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



DaPPeR said:


> You remind me sooo much of Letoya Luckett in this pic..Your very pretty!


 

What a compliment! Thanks girl 

My relaxed memories...lol. Transitioning now........


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

bumping and subbing..


----------



## taz007 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Bumping for motivation


----------



## JFK (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

^^^ditto that.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Any new pics, ladies?


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

bump,,,,,,,.............................;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Duff (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I think it's time to bump both these threads up.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Yesss! I need this motivation


----------



## Duff (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I love both natural hair and relaxed hair.  I guess that is why I'm still on the fence for both.  ahhhh! I dont know what to doerplexed


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

sunnieb I know you'd love this thread


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

Raspberry - Yes I do!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*

I guess I should post a pic! 

Of all the hundreds of pics I have of my hair, this one is my absolute favorite.  It was my first time self-relaxing (March 2011), and I couldn't believe I was able to get that look at home.  It was 1000x better than my freshly relaxed salon hair!






ETA:  Adding this to our Relaxed sticky thread!


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*



sunnieb said:


> ETA:  Adding this to our Relaxed sticky thread!



Gorgeous!


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 23, 2012)

Bump! Great thread!


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Jan 21, 2013)

Encouraging peeps to post


----------



## PrettyWasteland (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*










fresh relaxer last night, and a week after a much needed trim - still need another to even things out


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: SPINOFF: Best Pics of RELAXED Hair/Heads (Includes our Members): Encouraging Thre*


----------

